# Cardio while on steroids??



## scott mont (Mar 12, 2008)

Ive heard doing cardio whilst on steroids can enlarge your heart, is this bs? is it ok to do cardio whilst on a steroid cycle? any help is appreciated


----------



## NeilpWest (Aug 19, 2007)

Well someone like pscarb would be the best to ask. But i personally would call bs on that.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Cardio is something that all bodybuilders should do year round no matter on or off cycle, now there is some people that believe that AAS enlarge the heart and i am sure they do when abused over long periods i have used AAS for 18yrs and done very large dose cycles i had my heart checked last November and it was of a normal size with nothing out of the ordinary..

a large part of the medical community will admit that sports people tend to have a larger heart muscle than those who do not train but if you think about it this makes sense due to exercise.....

so to answer your question no you will not get an enlarged heart by doing cardio whilst on cycle you are more likely to have heart problems from bad diet than you are this...


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

nice post paul


----------



## NeilpWest (Aug 19, 2007)

nice one paul good info.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

A mate of mine has had heart pains and on doing tests it was found he has an enlarged heart.

This has been attributed to how hard he hit the weights and the vast amounts of running he did 8 or more years ago - general, natural training in other words.

The pain was due to his gut now being enlarged, by the way, not from the heart


----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

i think cardio is a good idea, not just for cutting but to be physiaclly fit.

im gonna start swimmimng i think, just 45minutes of sprints, laps everything and anything to beast myself


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

An enlarged heart and a trained heart are two completely different things. Cardio causes the chamber which pumps blood to the tissues to hypertrophy and become more efficient pumping more blood per single contraction. Thus resting heart rate is less. However, it is only the left ventricle which enlarges due to exercise.

High blood pressure and other cardiovascular complications can cause an 'enlarged heart' where it becomes inflammed and less effective at doing its job. Very high levels of AAS have been suggested to contribute to this.

Therefore, cardio is a must during any cycle to maintain health of the heart when gear (which is possibly detrimental) is taken.


----------



## scott mont (Mar 12, 2008)

Thanks for all the input fella's. Im going to use cardio in my routine now, ill also get bloods taken post cycle to make sure everythings still ok, thanks lads


----------



## Harkin31 (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm completely new to this site, but the people here are really helpful. All the questions I'm having are being answered (well), thanks people.


----------



## adamatthews (Jun 25, 2012)

Good to know... So is HIIT still ok while on a cycle?


----------

